# Time to replace alex rim wheel. (Modest) updgrade recommendations?



## goat000 (Sep 7, 2010)

My 2009 Speedster S30 has been pretty good to relative to what I put it through (stayed outside for two years until a couple months ago, shoddy maintenance, ocassional unavoidable pothole, etc). I've had the rear wheel trued twice and had about 4 spokes replaced. The LBS guy that trued it/replaced a spoke last time said if I lose one more spoke I ought to get it replaced. Just last ride I realized another one had come undone.

I realize I could ask this on the wheels forum, but I wanted to ask about a comparable-but-a-little-nicer purchase for the alex rims specifically. I seem to remember that they're considered one of the weaker pieces on Speedsters. I feel like if I'm going to replace it, I may as well do at least a modest upgrade, but I really don't want to spend very much. (My current situation is a 45 mile RT commute on MUTs once a week plus 1-8 miles in the city several times a week). I've been using conti gator skin tires (25 or 28) over the last year or two because of the city biking, but I may go back to 23s next time around if I'm still doing the longer commute.

So ... suggestions? I don't really know where to start. Also, if I get something similar to the alex rim wheel, is it a big deal to have different wheels? For the record, I'm almost anti-aethestics (figure its just a little less likely to get stolen) so the visual impact isn't a factor for me.

Thanks guys.


----------



## goat000 (Sep 7, 2010)

Anyone have thoughts on this Shimano Road Sport wheel set, which I found for $200 here?


----------



## kyleewyote (May 30, 2012)

I went thru my cheap Alexrim wheelset within the first 1,000-1,500 miles of having my first bike. Upgraded to Mavic Aksium race wheelset. Been riding on these for about 3,500 miles. I am about 225lbs and the Aksiums have held up well. Feel much smoother through fast turns.


----------



## TucsonMTB (Aug 3, 2008)

The Mavic Ksyrium Elite Wheelset is pretty hard to beat and often available at nice discounts. You will really notice the difference the lighter weight makes and they are very strong. :thumbsup:

Check out the reviews here Mavic Ksyrium Elite wheelsets - clincher Reviews


----------



## wassler (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm quite happy with my Ksysrium Elite wheelset. They came stock on my CR1, the are strong, not too heavy and look great to boot


----------

